# What is too early for birth???



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Can a doe give birth on the 19 of Feb when shes due on the 8th of march and the baby live? She was bred in October. 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

18 days early? Are you positive she couldn't have been bred earlier? 18 days is awful early...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been told two weeks is very iffy and anything more then that doesn't really have a chance  are you sure on the date?? I've had some does that have been bred one day then a week or so later bred again but they usually kid with the first date.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

kccjer said:


> 18 days early? Are you positive she couldn't have been bred earlier? 18 days is awful early...


Im not sure but if she was bred before today would be an October bredding wouldnt it? We put the buck in on October 1st and anytime between then or November 29 she could have been bred. Though Oct 8 my dad saw her oozing from her whoo ha.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did this female actually give birth and have live healthy kids?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

According to the ABGA calculator, she could kid as early as Feb 28 if she were bred on Oct 1.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

kccjer said:


> According to the ABGA calculator, she could kid as early as Feb 28 if she were bred on Oct 1.


:/ so if Feb 28 is 150 and we are 18 days of shes only 132 days away.... Right? She hadnt given birth yet i was just curious because shes losing mucus ill attatch a pic.

Shr has been losing this white silvery mucus since yesterday. That is her plug right???

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmm, I think anything over 10 ten days is pretty much too far. Some have had success at this date however.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

They can lose their mucus plug up to one month prior to birth. Some are even longer.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> They can lose their mucus plug up to one month prior to birth. Some are even longer.


Ok well shes kind of doing the first stage labor thing. Kind of shes baby talking according to my mom

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I had one set born last year exactly 18 days too early. It will take a lot of work and dedication but it can be done. 1 little girl survived. It will be about 5 days before they can stand and 1 week before they can walk. Make sure they are kept warm. Hopefully she will hold out a few more days.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

springkids said:


> I had one set born last year exactly 18 days too early. It will take a lot of work and dedication but it can be done. 1 little girl survived. It will be about 5 days before they can stand and 1 week before they can walk. Make sure they are kept warm. Hopefully she will hold out a few more days.


I hope she does but if doesnt and the kid has a slight chance id take it. What did you do to keep the kiddo alive besides keeping it warm? Did you have to tube feed it?

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Is her udder tight?


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Is her udder tight?


No but the last doe we had give birth didnt have a tight udder she filled completely after giving birth. So we dont go off of the udders unless its strutted then its a for sure sign for us.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

HouseElfLamanchas said:


> I hope she does but if doesnt and the kid has a slight chance id take it. What did you do to keep the kiddo alive besides keeping it warm? Did you have to tube feed it?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


No they both had a good suck reflex. You may have to take them from mom and raise them yourself. That's what I had to do (mom had no milk yet). Believe or not I raised her on the powered colostrum and milk replacer. They can't regulate their body temp. When we found them they were cold and near death. We took them in and got them warm and starting feeding. Just start slow and a give little bits at a time. If I am remembering right I started them at 1 ounce every hour or so. There is a lot of knowledge on this site I didn't even know existed then. It would have been such a help. The hard part with the preemie's is that one minute they are doing great and in the blink of an eye they are gone. But I have to try. If I find it alive I make an effort to see if I can help. Then if they die I know that I did everything I could. At least they will warm. Be prepared for the worst and hope for the best. It is possible but you have to determined that's for sure.

Good luck. Lets hope she waits!!!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

springkids said:


> No they both had a good suck reflex. You may have to take them from mom and raise them yourself. That's what I had to do (mom had no milk yet). Believe or not I raised her on the powered colostrum and milk replacer. They can't regulate their body temp. When we found them they were cold and near death. We took them in and got them warm and starting feeding. Just start slow and a give little bits at a time. If I am remembering right I started them at 1 ounce every hour or so. There is a lot of knowledge on this site I didn't even know existed then. It would have been such a help. The hard part with the preemie's is that one minute they are doing great and in the blink of an eye they are gone. But I have to try. If I find it alive I make an effort to see if I can help. Then if they die I know that I did everything I could. At least they will warm. Be prepared for the worst and hope for the best. It is possible but you have to determined that's for sure.
> 
> Good luck. Lets hope she waits!!!


I guess its a good think i refuse to let kiddos die lol. Cool ill keep all of that in mind if something should happen. I enjoy bottle feeding but Im more determined in keeping them alive then letting them die. 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice to know she will make to the 8th of March

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That looks like normal mucus for way before kidding. Do you know how to feel ligs?? I had a doe that had this mucus for 3 weeks before kidding......you can ask Carmen she drove me crazy (Bella) 
But if some chance she does go early...I had early kids and they were so weak it was sad. Goathinker told me to give vit. B and a liver cod oil pill orally and I'm gonna swear by that for the rest of my life. The next day they were able to get up on their own. But I really do hope your girl hangs on and that I'm right on the mucus


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL Yes, Jessica I remember that! I think it looks like her "plug" too. I'm guessing you have at least a few more days.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks lady's we are hoping she threw up on me this morning

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> Thanks lady's we are hoping she threw up on me this morning
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


 lol yeahhh we are hoping she will last til the 8th of march or at least the 28th of feb
then that way we will know if the kid will be okay  lol


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Still waiting YAY!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is holding on to them.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Us too thanks

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't been online in a while and I am thrilled to see she is holding on to them babies. :grin::grin:

Hopefully she will continue to do that for a bit. They sure know how to scare us to death!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I know right we had babies before for four years and I can't believe we have never seen this goo coming from them and we were looking for it this year we have two that are losing it I guess they are all different thank for the support lady's we are glad you were there we are trying to find another goat person to help us as the one we had now has a job so very hard get hold of. So thanks again we will update but she still is packing she can go any time after Thursday 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Motley, are you and HouseElf Lamanchas the same person? It is totally confusing to me when you post on the same thread as different people. I can't tell if we're still talking about the same goat or not...


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Motley, are you and HouseElf Lamanchas the same person? It is totally confusing to me when you post on the same thread as different people. I can't tell if we're still talking about the same goat or not...


Motley is my mother her name is renae im tasha sorry for any confusions 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

My mom and i always talk about the same goat one thread. 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok...just had me really confused! Hopefully I can keep you straight...

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

So sorry for the confusion

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No problem. It finally dawned on me that you had to be the same person or family. LOL Now that I know... Sometimes my fibro fog takes over and I can't put 2 and 2 together and make a proper connection.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

No problem. We get it some times I can't remember three sec after being told something so yeah

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Need to add that to your siggies: X, mother/daughter of Y.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

How is she? I'm hoping no news is good news.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes she is still hanging on Saturday is her due date still has room in bag I'll try to get pic tomorrow the rain is making it very hard

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

This is today 3/5/14 her due date is the 8th looks like she could have more room in that bag but starting to fill nicely

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

One buckling he is the darker one.and a little doeling is the lighter born this afternoon .Mom being a ff took her a while but all are doing well thanks every

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is the pics

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute!! Congratulations! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yay!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Cute kiddos. Glad to see everything turned out OK!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks so much they are really growing nicely

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So glad she was able to cook them till they were due, lol. CUte kids!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Just had twins from another mom boy and girl

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

